# mensualisation



## nath90 (5 Août 2022)

juste une petite précision en année complete je divise par 52 semaines ? Et si les parents veulent 2 semaines de plus que mes 5 semaines de conges je divise par 47 ou 46 ? et en année incomplete les congés sont en plus j'ai vraiment du mal a comprendre le nbre de semaines a choisir !!! 
cest pour un contrat de 34.5 heures semaines a 3.05 h soit en année complete ou alors les parents veulent rajouter 2 semaines de vacances pour eux
au secours !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Août 2022)

Si les parents veulent deux semaines d'absence de l'enfant en plus de vos 5 semaines de congés payés, ça fait 52 - 5 ( vos semaines de congés) - 2 ( semaines des parents) = 45 
Soit une mensu sur 45 semaines. Vous pouvez augmenter votre taux horaire au vu que vous n'aurez pas l'enfant sur 47 semaines mais 45 semaines par an.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Août 2022)

Je n'ai pas bien compris le post. Si contrat signé sur la base d'une année complète et que le PE souhaite vous confier l'enfant sur deux semaines de moins :
Proposition d'un avenant par le PE. Vous pouvez l'accepter ou le refuser. Si refus le PE laisse le contrat en l'état initial ou y met fin. 
Si vous acceptez, augmentez votre taux horaire pour compenser le manque à gagner pour vous. 
Si votre employeur ne vous a pas confié l'enfant de son propre chef deux semaines au delà des semaines d'absence prévues au contrat sans vous présenter un avenant, ce sont deux semaines d'absence pour convenance personnelle de votre PE. Rien ne change dans votre rémunération. Ces deux semaines d'absence vous sont rémunérées.


----------



## nath90 (6 Août 2022)

non le contrat n'est pas signé les parents hesite entre une année complete ou incomplete je voulais savoir comment calculer les deux je ne sais jamais en complete si je divise par 52 semaines et en incomplete les parents prennent comme moi leurs vacances plus 2 semaines peut etre donc la je divise par 45 semaines ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Oui si c est en année complète vous divisé par 52  si incomplète dans votre cas par 45


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Méfiance les PE doivent bien savoir si ils vont pouvoir s'aligner sur vos 5 semaines ! c'est la base pour le calcul de la mensualisation ... ils attendent peut-être de savoir si mamie pourra prendre 2 semaines pour l'accueil de l'enfant ??? j'ai un PE qui m'avait retiré trop de semaines et par la suite il a eu bien du mal à les prendre alors perso je resterais sur 52 semaines et à voir l'année suivante pour les ôter pour un nouveau recalcul (en augmentant légèrement le taux horaire pourquoi pas ?) voilà pour mon avis !!! les 2 semaines seront des semaines pour convenance personnelle si toutefois ils en ont besoin cela ne va pas les ruiner !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Août 2022)

Non on ne divise pas par 52 ou 45, on divise dans tous les cas par 12 mois. 
Mensualisation :
Taux horaire brut X nombre d heures semaine X nombre de semaines d'accueil dans l'année ( 52 s en année complète ou 45 dans votre cas en année incomplète) / 12 mois = mensu brut X 0.7812 = mensu net


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Août 2022)

Si les parents optent pour une année incomplète sur 45 semaines, vous pouvez augmenter votre taux horaire puisque vous travaillerez moins sur l'année


----------



## nath90 (7 Août 2022)

les parents hésitent en année complete ou pas car en incomplete ils faut régler les conges en plus donc pour eux cest plus facile en complete la seule chose cest que j'ai tjs du mal a savoir combien de semaines je dois prendre donc la c'est 45 puisqu ils en prendraient 2 en plus de mois


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Août 2022)

S'ils veulent que les congés soient mensualisés avec le salaire, il faut partir sur 52 semaines, même s'ils ne vous confient pas l'enfant pendant deux semaines en plus de vos 5 semaines de cp, c'est pas très grave, les cp seront lissés comme ils le souhaitent.... après c'est à eux de voir. S'ils partent sur 45 semaines, en effet, en juin prochain, il faudra qu'ils vous règlent les congés payés acquis pour la période de référence allant du début du contrat jusqu'au 31 mai 2023.


----------



## assmatzam (7 Août 2022)

@Nounou22 
Les cp ne sont jamais mensualisés 

En année complète 
Le salaire est maintenu lors de la prise des cp à condition qu'il soit acquis


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Août 2022)

Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, ils sont compris dans la mensu puisque la mensualisation est sur 52 semaines


----------



## isa19 (7 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 perso même avec des "profs "je travaille uniquement en année complète, les enfants ne viennent pas pendant les vac scolaires c'est de la convenance des parents. Ce qu'ils apprécient c'est que la mensu  reste la même (sauf 1ere année quand je prends mes congés calcul ABS par  c.c.c).  Ils  n'ont pas à rajouter à la mensu le paiement des cp comme en année complete l'année suivante.   Cela fait 12 ans que j'exerce et jamais eu de pb.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Isa19 bien de la chance de pouvoir faire ainsi !!! mais vous avez raison si les PE sont OK je suppose que vous avez le choix ???


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

Je fais comme Isa et du coup les PE savent aussi qu'ils ont le droit de me confier leur enft durant tout ou parti de leur congés à eux, tant que moi je ne suis pas en congés bien sur. Ils apprécient d'avoir cette option possible, comprennent que pour le même prix mensuel ou presque s'ils ont besoin je suis dispo pour leur enfant qu'ils travaillent ou non. Comprennent surtout que durant LEUR congés, si moi je ne suis pas en congé, pourquoi devrais je me passer de salaire?


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Nath90 vous avez droit à 5 semaines (certaines prennent même plus !) vous savez par exemple que vous allez en prendre 1 en avril 3 en aout et une à Noel cela vous le spécifiez dès le premier entretien et les PE savent sur quoi s'aligner ou pas et de la mensualisation sera calculée ! si ils vous disent nous on en a 1 en septembre et 1 en février en plus des 5 que nous avons en commun et bien cela donnera 52 -5 en commun-2 PE non en commun égal à 45 semaines mais vous pouvez aussi dire que vous ne travaillez qu'en semaine complète soit 52 semaines comme isa19 (surtout que les PE ont du mal à savoir qd les poser !!!) de toute façon sur le contrat vous noterez tout et avant fin mars je crois vous faites un rappel pour les PE signé des 2 parties (sur une feuille en double ou sur le cahier de liaison !) avec le numéro des semaines congés payés idem du côté des PE pour leurs 2 supplémentaires ... à vous de voir !


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

Ici, il y a 20 ans quand j'ai commencé, les PE profs étaient agréablement surpris que j'accepte de les rencontrer "même une fois dit qu'ils étaient profs", ils ne comprenaient pas pourquoi mes collègues leur raccrochaient quelques fois au nez ou se contentaient de répondre qu'elles n'étaient pas interessées.
Moi je les rencontrais puis leur expliquais: mes collègues ne veulent pas d'un contrat à temps partiel, ce qui est parfaitement normal surtout si cela signifie une baisse de rémunération. Voilà pourquoi je vous propose un contrat en AC, car en effet, je n'ai pas choisi de ne pas travailler durant les vacances scolaires, je ne serait donc pas libre de mon temps pour partir en vacances. Je pourrais vous proposer alors une mensue en AI plus cher de l'h ou bien un contrat en AC. Tous trouvent ma posture parfaitement honnête et justifiée. Encore faut il oser, ne pas partir du principe que les PE n'accepteraient obligatoirement pas, bien au contraire, d'autant que les profs emploient au moins la moitié de leur congés scolaires à préparer leur cours et donc sont bien content de pouvoir me confier leur enfant durant ce temps qui vient jouer avec les copains, vivre sa vie d'enfant, ne retrouve son Parent que mieux car il sera pleinement dispo pour lui, libéré de ses autres obligations dont l'enfant n'a que faire.


----------



## nanou36 (12 Août 2022)

Nath90
Moi je fais en année complète depuis toujours. Actuellement j'ai un contrat sur 27 HR/semaine sur 4 jours.
Si j'avais du tenir compte des congés de l'enfant chez grand parents etc... convenance personnelle du pe,  déjà que mon salaire est bas malgré son tarif pm super a l'autre contrat ou j'ai 40hr. Je ne gagnerais rien.
J'ai tjrs fonctionné ainsi.et j'ai encore 1 ou 2 années a faire.
Après je laisserai ma place aux nouvelles assmat.


----------



## nath90 (14 Août 2022)

je leur ai bien expliqué que ce serait plus simple et que les congés ne seraient pas en plus pour eux en année complete mais du coup de 45 semaines ils sont passés à 44 donc voila voila !!! souvent pour les parents le mieux est de payés le moins possible par mois, et d hurler aprés quand il faut payer les congés !!!


----------



## Pioupiou (14 Août 2022)

Il aurait suffit de leurs dire que en optant pour l'AI ils vont rémunérés un 13 mois pour les cp et que salaire de juin sera doublé.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Août 2022)

Même en expliquant aux PE l avantage de faire contrat en année complète beaucoup ne veulent pas


----------



## piwonski (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour @Griselda @nanou36 @isa19 
Vous acceptez uniquement des contrats en année complète ? 
Quels sont tous les avantages pour l'ass mat et les parents ? 
J'aimerai faire ainsi, surtout qu'ici la demande est très importante pour très peu d'offres d'accueil
Merci pour vos conseils
Belle journée


----------



## Griselda (9 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi c'est simple, je considère que je n'ai aucun interêt à accepter de retirer les congés supplémentaires des Parents si je ne suis pas moi même en congés. Quand j'explique aux Parents que si on enlève des semaines à leur guise non seulement mon taux horaire va alors augmenter mais en prime je vais leur demander de mentionner clairement au contrat à quel moment ces semaines seront posées systématiquement car c'est ce qui me permettra alors de m'engager avec une autre famille si je le décide. cela veut dir aussi que s'ils changent d'avis ensuite et souhaitent me confier leur enfant sur ces semaines retirées au départ et bien je ne serais pas tenue d'avoir la dispo pour eux.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Les contrats en année incomplète c'est aussi de mon point de vue pour les assistantes maternelles la possibilité de se reposer quelques semaines supplémentaires pour compenser les grosses journées et les grosses semaines. 

J'apprécie les contrats en année incomplète,  je ne prends plus que ce type de contrat.


----------



## booboo (9 Octobre 2022)

Depuis que mon mari a réussi son concours dans l'éducation nationale, je ne fais plus que des années incomplètes, max 44 semaines par an.
Et je dois dire que j'aurai beaucoup de mal (voir impossible)de faire marche arrière.
Je remarque que par ici, on me demande rarement 47 semaines de travail.
Et quand j'explique comment je fonctionne, beaucoup de parents ont su s'adapter et confier bébé aux grand parent par exemple.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Si les PE hésitent et bien ils vont voir ailleurs ce n'est pas un contrat ENORME ! et en plus si il y a de la demande n'hésitez-pas ... çà sent toujours mauvais les hésitations j'en sais quelque chose !!!


----------

